# Remember when we were told Bristol Palin was off limits?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Remember when we were told here and elsewhere that we weren't supposed to criticize Bristol Palin?






Remember when we weren't allowed to discuss Bristol's decision to have premarital sex in light of her mother's position on abstinence? Remember when we weren't allowed to point out that Bristol's decision to keep her baby -_celebrated_ on the right- was meaningless in the absence of some alternate option for Miss Palin? Some other choice?

Remember when we weren't allowed to debate Bristol's private life, her decisions, and her opinions, because she was a young women, she wasn't her mother, she wasn't running for public office, and we should respect her privacy-something her mother and her political allies aren't prepared to do for anyone else-and blah de blah blah?

Well, that was _before_ Bristol described abstinence *as "not realistic at all"-and not just with her actions, * but with her words. Now *abstinence groups are attacking Bristol* for suggesting that, gee, expecting teenagers to abstain from sex until marriage-and teaching them nothing about birth control-isn't terribly realistic.

*(Via Kos.)*

I guess those types of stories are off limits until Conservative special interest groups decide _*that they *_have the moral authority to do whatever it is they want to do right? :lol:

And for the record.. I'm sorta likin' the new Bristol Palin. It took a lot of guts for Bristol Palin to do what she did. Bristol surely didn't enjoy her name being the butt of late night jokes or being the patron saint of the Right to Life movement. I think doing the interview was sort of a "I'm 18 now Mom and can do what I want!" moment for her. She came across as what she was: a normal and not particularly well-spoken 18 year old girl from a small town who used the opportunity to state her own opinion, even though it is clear her clueless mom doesn't agree.

I think given this interview, that the media can (and should) ask Gov. Palin how she could possibly support abstinence-only education now that her daughter has gone on CNN and told America that she doesn't think it's "very realistic." Before, any such questions would have been based on sheer speculation. But now.. seeing as she has first hand experience...

Ohh the hypocrisy must really sting... 

Anyone here willing to admit about the hypocrisy that is being shown with this perfect example of how "abstinence only education" is an utter dismal failure? Would anyone agree that it would be politically best for Sarah Palin to drop the hypocritical political position?

Ohh... and if you all recall, in his speech last night, President Obama said about education that he would be cutting programs that do not work. It's hard to think of any other programs to which he is referring because there are so few individual programs that the federal government actually funds.

I think abstinence only education funding is on the chopping block.

Or so it seems to me...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

amazing, the rants still aimed at the Palins, while Obama has about 50% of people in this country already pi$$ed off with his social spending program and 25 states talking about seceding to escape his dictatorial tactics...oh well, the shallowness of some folks in this country is just pitiful, easier to attack an old target than support or defend a rogue leader...... :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

> ...oh well, the shallowness of some folks in this country is just pitiful, easier to attack an old target than support or defend a rogue leader......


ouch...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jhegg said:


> > ...oh well, the shallowness of some folks in this country is just pitiful, easier to attack an old target than support or defend a rogue leader......
> 
> 
> ouch...


Sorry Jim.

I don't see posts by H94. They aren't worth the time he takes to post them, and I've stopped even bothering to read anything of his.

But if that is what he wrote... that is pretty weak sauce.

:lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Ryan,
If you don't bother reading his posts, then why bother to reply to the context of them?
Jim


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

jhegg said:


> Ryan,
> If you don't bother reading his posts, then why bother to reply to the context of them?
> Jim


 :lol:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

jhegg said:


> Ryan,
> If you don't bother reading his posts, then why bother to reply to the context of them?
> Jim


 :lol: Me too!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Seriously, who gives a crap about this stuff in the first place.

I only get riled up when they won't allow abstinence to be taught along with everything else.

And Ryan, I highly doubt anyone here defends these wacko groups, except you for the far left wackjobs.

The media and these groups are worthless for going after this in the first place.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

So what the daughter doesn't believe in a program her mother backs. It's called being an individual and making your own decisions.

I have no problem with abstinence being taught it doesn't harm a thing and I know some people who have chose this course with their lives. It's not telling kids it's informing them like any other sex education or drug education classes.

The media should ask Obama why his programs have had to more than doubled the debt in his first 100 days. Then ask him to step aside and let someone who's more qualified to take the Presidency. Quit focusing on unimportant side attractions when the headliner is destroying a great nation!

But I guess the majority of the Kool-Aiders might stop drinking and realize they are being poisoned!

What states are thinking about seceding? I want to move there if Minnesota isn't one of them!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bustem36 said:


> So what the daughter doesn't believe in a program her mother backs. It's called being an individual and making your own decisions.
> 
> I have no problem with abstinence being taught it doesn't harm a thing and I know some people who have chose this course with their lives. It's not telling kids it's informing them like any other sex education or drug education classes.


I agree Bustem'. She is being an individual and making her own decisions.

But it does show those in favor of abstinence only education that it is a sham. Does anyone here believe in non comprehensive sex education, and instead only abstinence only? My understanding is that is what the religous right pushes as an agenda.

I have no problem with abstinence being taught either, provided that it is part of a wholistic full information program, including use of contraceptives, information on the pill, and an honest discussion on biology, anatomy, and relationships.

But that is not the position of the Conservative Republicans. And they are actively denying that type of education in many communities across the country. Gov. Palin is a prime example of a hypocritical politician who falls in this category.

Seeing as how many in Republican circles still believe her to be a viable candidate that makes this a relevent issue. It is just another example in a long list of double standards and hypocrisy that the Republicans need to overcome if they really want to change the direction of their party and bring in new youth to their fold.



SD Bear Fan said:


> And Ryan, I highly doubt anyone here defends these wacko groups, except you for the far left wackjobs.


These "wacko groups" you speak of is the Conservative base of the Republican party.

Thanks for making my point. Your words.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jhegg said:


> Ryan,
> If you don't bother reading his posts, then why bother to reply to the context of them?
> Jim


? :huh:

I don't.

If you are referring to the above, I was quoting you.

Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

No Ryan, I was referring to how the farthest left or farthest right seem to have the loudest voices.

Only you choose to follow the loudest voice all the way down the road of communism.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ryan, did you have sex as a teenager? Why is anything that Sarah Palin, says or does, or her family says or does, such a big issue with you. The elections are over, she didn't win, let it go.

To me this is a non-issue. You know, kinda like Obama refusing to prove he is in fact an American citizen by producing a valid, legal Birth Certificate, is a non-issue with you.

huntin1


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

> jhegg wrote:
> Ryan,
> If you don't bother reading his posts, then why bother to reply to the context of them?
> Jim
> ...


I guess the context changes when another person quotes it?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> Ryan, did you have sex as a teenager? Why is anything that Sarah Palin, says or does, or her family says or does, such a big issue with you. The elections are over, she didn't win, let it go.
> 
> To me this is a non-issue. You know, kinda like Obama refusing to prove he is in fact an American citizen by producing a valid, legal Birth Certificate, is a non-issue with you.
> 
> huntin1


Actually there is a bill in ND right now that adresses abortion, birth control, and contraception. I don't know that much about it yet if anyone has anything on this that would be great.

This is a deliberate attempt to hijack this thread, I would like to hijack it from personal attacks back to the issue of abstinence, where it started.

On a personal note, keep your attacks on each other to pm's or whatever and keep it off of the forum, I am tired of it and I know I am not the only one.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It's not required reading, scroll past.

huntin1


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i don't think anyone has attempted to high jack this thread. the response has been that the topic is nothing more than an opinion about personal decisions in the life of a family.......get over it, read what you want and comment or ignore the rest........grow up.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> This is a deliberate attempt to hijack this thread, I would like to hijack it from personal attacks back to the issue of abstinence, where it started.
> 
> On a personal note, keep your attacks on each other to pm's or whatever and keep it off of the forum, I am tired of it and I know I am not the only one.


Another super-duper moderator in the making? :-? You sir, are in danger of losing your man-card on this forum.

Unfortunately Bristol has a realistic view of abstinence, many choose to have sex with out fully understanding what they are giving up and the risks they are exposed to.
This is not new.

Keep teaching it and fight to keep teaching, it does work on more than you think. Ultimately it will fall on the individual, not the parents.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Another super-duper moderator in the making? You sir, are in danger of losing your man-card on this forum.


I am not trying to be a moderator and I am not taking sides on this, that is why I said it was on a personal note. Every time a moderator has stepped in there are those who want to call it a conspiracy, so I thought I would put in my 2 cents and show that there are those of us on here who are tired of it. I am going to take the high road on the grow up comment.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Tired of what? If you hang it out there you had better expect it to be challenged or even beat down. You being a general term, meaning any.

Until there is a personal attack or a flagrant bashing, no one should be squelched.

If you want to come to Ryans rescue and sit upon his perch, be our guest.
But you may want check which cat gets himself in the corner and comes out attacking, bashing and swearing like the proverbial truck driver.

Displaying moral character and integrity comes with maturity.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

As I said above I am not coming to anyone's rescue, you guys are all wrong IMO. If you read what I said you would understand that. Everytime plainsman or bobm tries to moderate everyone gets all touchy feely.

This is an epitomy of what is wrong with our society in general and politics. No one can reason without making it personal, you disagree with someone and you automatically have to resort to childish and sissy name calling instead of using one's head or abilities. I have talked to others on this website and they stay off of this forum just for that reason, it is too bad that you guys don't realize that. It would be fun and everyone would gain a lot more if there were more people contributing to this forum. I hoped to get you to see that but I have failed. I have seen almost no character and zero integrity on this topic.

Character and integrity also involves knowing when to shut up. I am done with this one.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Character and integrity also involves knowing when to shut up. I am done with this one.


Evolution.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

TK33 said:


> As I said above I am not coming to anyone's rescue, you guys are all wrong IMO. If you read what I said you would understand that. Everytime plainsman or bobm tries to moderate everyone gets all touchy feely.
> 
> This is an epitomy of what is wrong with our society in general and politics. No one can reason without making it personal, you disagree with someone and you automatically have to resort to childish and sissy name calling instead of using one's head or abilities. I have talked to others on this website and they stay off of this forum just for that reason, it is too bad that you guys don't realize that. It would be fun and everyone would gain a lot more if there were more people contributing to this forum. I hoped to get you to see that but I have failed. I have seen almost no character and zero integrity on this topic.
> 
> Character and integrity also involves knowing when to shut up. I am done with this one.


I am thinking that your diatribe on this thread is aimed at me. I called no one any names, I didn't say anyone was childish or a sissy, you did though.

Ryan hates Palin, and posts anything that tends to discredit her. I happen to like her, and when someone posts something that really isn't fair I'll comment on it.

Does this mean that I don't like Ryan, or think that he is stupid? *Hell No!* I have known Ryan for a long time, I teach hunter safety with his Dad. If I ran into him here in ND or in WA, I'd buy him a beer and we would likely sit and talk, we may even take cheap shots at each other.

What is wrong with society today is all the politically correct bullsh&t. People are afraid of speaking their mind because it may offend this group or that group, or some specific person. And I am not talking personal attacks, those should be private. But, in your way of thinking, (at least the way it appears) we should not disagree with each other. Wow, wouldn't that make for some stimulating conversation?

As I said earlier, no one is forcing you to read this stuff, scroll past. Or if what I say offends you that much use the ignore button.

Have a beer and chill out.

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

that is why I suggested the pm's. I have been on other politics sites and this is where it starts, dakotapolitics is one that comes to mind. You start ribbing someone and then others pile on and then the site goes straight to hell. Am I the only who wonders why there are so many registered users on the site and so few that participate in this forum?

As far as the PC goes, I would like to see us go back to the days of archie bunker and fred g sanford.

I was taught if you want to talk trash about someone do it to their face or keep it to yourself,and be prepared for the consequences. That 4curl is character and integrity.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Schooled. 8)


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Here we go, two very little people tossing out more childish sarcastic comments for the betterment of the forum. Cheers
> 
> Gotta love the supporters of the anything goes party.


Those are your words 4curl. You have changed your mind since 1/22/09?
Seems like the kettle is calling the pot black.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Doesn't apply, keep trying.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Doesn't apply, keep trying.


So it is ok for you but not for anyone else? Got it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

It's dim, but getting brighter. dd:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just got home from a birthday party for my youngest grandson. I didn't warn anyone I was leaving, because I thought it might get worse. I should have PMed Bobm to watch. 
It looks like we have a little argument going here that really isn't political. 
TK, when someone starts to throw things out that are pure bs I let them take their lumps. To a point anyway. If I don't I think the bs would get even deeper.


----------

